# baby crawdads!



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

I recently found some baby crawdads in my creek. I kept one, and probably have it in a 5-6 gal metal bucket, with 3-4 inch deep tap water that I let sit outside for 24 hours. so what should I feed him? he is about 2 cm long. some places say to feed them fish food, so Ive tried Piccolos pellets and flakes, but he doesnt seem to be interested.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i love crawdads  heres mine!
they do eat fish food, and a wide array of different leafy veggies. however, since mine is in a tank with a fish i get him food that is made from crustaceans. i believe its called top fin crab & lobster bites


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a holding tank full of crayfish that I use for fishing bait...I've kept the tank stocked with 100+ crayfish for a few years now. I feed them mainly the left overs of the fish I keep to eat..which is usually just the head/carcass, They will pick the bones clean also worms{nightcrawlers or redworms} and the baby ones usually eat pellets made for Koi...there called pond pellets or something like that. I know they will eat decaying vegetation as well. Crayfish really aren't to picky.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks! So im taking it they are compatible with bettas until they are too big?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

honestly, i would only keep a cray with a plakat or female betta. i wouldnt trust him with those long fins. they wont eat your betta, but if they get a chance to nip their fins, they will.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay. Probably still wont put him in with Pic, but good to know. Ill post a pic when I can.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

From what I understand, any fish is fair game for them. I wouldn't keep them with any fish.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

Silverfang has a valid point. i wouldnt recommend keeping crawdads with a fish you arent willing to risk. I do it simply because i think i have the experience (80+ bettas) and multiple crayfish. Also, i do understand the risk i am taking by keeping a betta with a fish that has the potential to catch and eat it. But i try to keep those risks at a minimum by providing lots of hiding places, a lot of room (its a 10 gallon tank, they are the only two animals in there), and also by feeding the crayfish, to keep his appetite at a minimum and to detest him from hunting


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Kay.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My friend used to have a pet cray fish, he was fed pellets, and feeder fish from the pet store. They molt a few times and their claws get larger and will definitely be able to kill fish.

kinda gruesome, highlight to read.
Hers would whip a claw out and severely injure the fish, often this sliced open the belly and the crawdad either waited for the fish to die or until it was to lethargic to get away anymore and would eat it alive. 
Never trust a crawdad with a fish


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's so cool! I;ve always wanted a crayfish...I don't know of any ponds out here, or if they're even native to these parts. Can you show us some pictures later?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder what the minimums to keep one in would be. I mean just one.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i believe 5 gallons is minimum, they have EXTREMELY high bioloads. mine is in a 10 gallon


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I will post some when I can get them.


----------



## OhNoLenX (Aug 28, 2012)

I once had a crawdad till it ate my goldfish... very traumatic for a 6 year old...


----------

